# Feed Mix



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

I am looking at starting to have my feed made by the local coop and wanted to see if this mix would be a good mix. I hope I figured it right. Let me know what you think and please be kind! This is my first attempt and I just want a good mix for my herd.

19.25 lbs Barley - 11.5 % Protein
34.25 lbs Oats - 11 % Protein
34.25 lbs BOSS - 16 % Protein
12.25 lbs Whole Corn - 7.5 % Protein
20 lbs - Noble Goat Charge - 36% Protein

I figured this to be a 16% protein blend once done. I also offer free choice loose goat mineral and hay.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Will the co-op also do the calculations for you and give them to you before mixing the feed? Do they have a nutritionist? Definitely need to see the C ratio on this before buying.

Also remind us - what type of goats, how large is your herd, and are you feeding grain every single day or only to certain animals or certain times of year?

Lastly - do you feed grass hay or alfalfa hay? If grass, you'll want more calcium in your grain so it has a 2.5:1 or 3:1 calcium to phosphorus ratio, if alfalfa, you'll want the grain to be like 1:1 ratio.

If this is for daily feed and not just for growing or lactating animals, I might drop down to a 14% protein instead.


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Will the co-op also do the calculations for you and give them to you before mixing the feed? Do they have a nutritionist? Definitely need to see the C ratio on this before buying.
> 
> Also remind us - what type of goats, how large is your herd, and are you feeding grain every single day or only to certain animals or certain times of year?
> 
> ...


I don't know if the coop will or not. This is something that I came up with myself after some research. I am just starting my herd, I have 5 does now, one which will be kidding soon and they are boer goats. I will be feeding this daily and I feed grass hay.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

There are A LOT of things to consider when creating your own feed and is usually best left to professionals and people who have been goat farming for years and years and years. Personally I'd stick with premixed feeds or pelleted feeds that were created by experts rather than dabble and experiment...not to mention the quantity you'd have to buy from the mill and quality changes. I believe goathiker had a mix she posted about once, she's one of the few people I'd trust to mix her own feed.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

I use 3 parts Barley as my main ingredient and then 1 part wheat. I only give 1 Tbs boss with that and 2 tsp alfalfa. My mix is 14% approximately. I might add a couple Tbs of oats if I can remember where my husband put them. I sprout mine, so it ends up changing the composition a little by the time they get it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My mix is 
200 lbs whole oats
100 lbs rolled barley
50 lbs Animax (Calf Manna)
40 lbs Boss
10 lbs split peas 

Served mixed 1 part grain mix with 2 parts alfalfa pellets. My goats actually have free choice alfalfa pellets in gravity feeders.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

I am just concerned about the high amount of BOSS in the first recipe. Usually you use a pretty conservative amount due to the high oil content. Too much BOSS can clog their skin pores. It looks like all your recipe is about 12% and you are using just the BOSS to increase it to 16%. Do you have any other protein source you could break it up with?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Feed mixes and BOSS*

:nice thread:


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

FascinatingLady said:


> I am just concerned about the high amount of BOSS in the first recipe. Usually you use a pretty conservative amount due to the high oil content. Too much BOSS can clog their skin pores. It looks like all your recipe is about 12% and you are using just the BOSS to increase it to 16%. Do you have any other protein source you could break it up with?


The Noble Goat Charge is a 36% protein pellet. I might not have figured it correctly either, that is why I was asking. If I need to tune down the BOSS, then I will do that! Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You aren't thinking about the calcium to phosphorus ratio. I would strongly suggest going with Goathiker's mix including the amount of alfalfa pellets she uses. She did one heck of a lot of research to come up with that mix to have the right ratios of everything. I think the corn in your mix is bad as well. A little corn in the winter if you live in a cold climate is fine but they don't need corn any other time. Better off spending money on your feed than vet bills. Much cheaper in the end.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

What is the best bagged feed mix?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Goat hiker feed mix*



ksalvagno said:


> You aren't thinking about the calcium to phosphorus ratio. I would strongly suggest going with Goathiker's mix including the amount of alfalfa pellets she uses. She did one heck of a lot of research to come up with that mix to have the right ratios of everything. I think the corn in your mix is bad as well. A little corn in the winter if you live in a cold climate is fine but they don't need corn any other time. Better off spending money on your feed than vet bills. Much cheaper in the end.


Amen on that!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Apple cider vinegar -with the mother -non pasturized ? 

How much do you use and what do you think it helps?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

So I use Noble Goat because it's the best that I've found so far in my area, it's easy to find at TSC, and doesn't include molasses. Since I have iron in my water, added molasses doesn't work well for us. 

Apple cider vinegar is just good for everyone; humans, dogs, chickens, etc etc etc. It changes the acidity in their body to throw more doelings as well as reducing bladder and kidney stones. 

Eta- I just add a "glug" to their water bucket.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

For those choosing to create their own mix. Is it being done for cost reasons? What are the costs of some of the suggested mixes? 

My local mill sells a complete goat pellet 16% protein 3% fat for around $9 a bag. I'm getting a show mix from them also a compete pellet for $10 a bag. Developed by a nutrionist and samples sent off to verify everything tests right. I know not every feed mill has the ability to grind and pelletize the mix but for those that do having the ability to know the goats aren't picking through and only eating certain ingredients.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

I was wondering about that. The lady I got my goats from had corn in the mix, but I didn't see any need for it. We do have cold winters though. I am supplementing calcium free choice delimite, so awesome info.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

odieclark said:


> What is the best bagged feed mix?


That is tough to answer because different brands are in different parts of the country. You can even have different ones in different parts of a state.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Feed mix calf manna*



goathiker said:


> My mix is
> 200 lbs whole oats
> 100 lbs rolled barley
> 50 lbs Animax (Calf Manna)
> ...


In trying to evaluate how we can improve our feed, am trying to locate options on products, have a few questions for you.

Is this the calf manna you refer to?
http://goat-link.com/content/view/200/30/#.VxGb7Bg8KrU

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, that is Calf Manna. I use Purina Animax as it is a bit cheaper, higher in protein, but contains the same ingredients. 
Since the Purina mill is only 24 miles away and I know that they source their ingredients from the local area, I know that there is no GMO corn grown here and the whey comes from Tillamook dairy cows.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Goathiker, do you grind up your mix together or just mix it?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I just mix it.
I use a quart measure to count out oats, barley, boss, and Animax, throw in a coffee cup full of peas and mix it in a 5 gallon bucket. Each time I dump a bucket in the barrel I give it another stir to mix that bucket with the last one.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I do free choice alfalfa pellets as well. So how much of the grain mix should I give my girls?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TeyluFarm said:


> I do free choice alfalfa pellets as well


How do you free choice AP? Do you have a special feeder that doles it out? Many buckets? A feed trough that is protected from the weather?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I made a gravity feeder out of PVC pipe. The largest around I could find. Ill get pictures later.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What benefits have you seen doing this? And also, what need do you see to feed grain as well (I ask because of the thread we are on, that you are wanting to still feed grain)


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Their milk supply goes way up with free choice AP. I have been feeding a 16% sweet feed. But Im wanting to get away from it and use a more natural mix.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you. I've been looking for ways to up their quality of roughage here. Hay quality varies wildly and decent alfalfa hay, well really any legume hay, is difficult to find because of mold issues. I don't feed grain and am glad to find out reasons to do things differently.

I've been considering a few of these.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...der-16mteafdsttnxxxxxhbg/16mteafdsttnxxxxxhbg


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

That's a fantastic idea!
(why didn't I think of looking at the deer supplies??...)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Because I have a wonky brain....
And you don't....


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I looked at feet supplies... But Im weird because I like to make things... Here are my gravity feeders


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh I've seen these. Thanks.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

So much to learn, So much to learn about goats !!!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TexasGoatMan said:


> So much to learn, So much to learn about goats !!!!!


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

goathiker said:


> 50 lbs Animax (Calf Manna)
> 40 lbs Boss
> 10 lbs split peas


 @goathiker @NigerianDwarfOwner707 @NigerianNewbie @healthyishappy @mariarose 
Curious, Where do you buy these? Also curious if you have to have Boss and split peas? Or is there a substitute?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goathiker no longer uses that recipe.



Iluvlilly! said:


> Where do you buy these? Also curious if you have to have Boss and split peas?


BOSS is Black Oil Sunflower Seeds. That is a source of fat. Split Peas is a source of protein. You need both a source of fat and a source of protein.

It isn't an either/or thing. If you don't have the peas, what is your protein? If you don't have the BOSS, what is your fat?

You can replace the protein, but only with another protein. You can replace a fat, but only with a fat. You can't replace a protein with a fat. You can't replace a fat with a protein.

From now on, for the sake of the newbies joining us, please say BOSS, not Boss, because it is from the first letters, not a separate word all by itself, OK?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Goathiker no longer uses that recipe.
> 
> BOSS is Black Oil Sunflower Seeds. That is a source of fat. Split Peas is a source of protein. You need both a source of fat and a source of protein.
> 
> ...


Do you know where her new recipe is?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Do you know where her new recipe is?


Here it is


goathiker said:


> I actually don't use that particular recipe myself anymore. It is a good one for people new to mixing grains because they tend to need weaned off the idea that they need minerals in their food.
> 
> The recipe I used this last year is:
> 
> ...


----------

